# Duplicator for my wood lathe



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking for a good one, any suggestions


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

undertaker said:


> Looking for a good one, any suggestions


What is a latge?


----------



## DQnit (May 8, 2015)

Lathe!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

DQnit said:


> Lathe!!


Thanks! Had me stumped... I thought if might be some part of a coffin or something....The " Undertaker" threw me off.....


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry meant Lathe, was in a hurry


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

undertaker said:


> Sorry meant Lathe, was in a hurry


make your own,in this video is duplicator,
hunt down the parts and make one,post how that is working and what parts are you using.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/fishing-lure-duplicator.266291/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

HappySnag said:


> make your own,in this video is duplicator,
> hunt down the parts and make one,post how that is working and what parts are you using.
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/fishing-lure-duplicator.266291/


any body has parts list for this duplicator ?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I ended up buying a Vega Midi Lathe duplicator.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The duplicator is beautiful but not so much the brain damaging music.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Once ya get it set up its great, setting it up is a pain kinda


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

undertaker said:


> Once ya get it set up its great, setting it up is a pain kinda


I was looking at video off Vega Midi Lathe duplicator.
from video I can see you can make only round lures.
I would like to make flat and half round lures.
is it possible with Vega Midi Lathe duplicator ?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I cut the flats on after I take it off the lathe


----------

